# Albion Iceni redux update?



## valexnerfarious (Oct 26, 2013)

i know paul and company are getting ready for the release of HZ Percussion,but is there any word on the Albion Iceni redux update?


----------



## JohnG (Oct 26, 2013)

Iceni is just great.


----------



## Walid F. (Oct 27, 2013)

+1 

I absolutely love this library as it can do everything! Low, majestic and smooth to bright and brassy and nasty. Fantastic library, and would love to get the redux soon!


----------



## kfirpr (Oct 27, 2013)

+1
It is my go to library, waiting for the redux as well


----------



## Resoded (Oct 27, 2013)

Looking forward to the update and the synth patches they mentioned earlier.

Slight OT, but I hope for Iceni 2 in the future. 8 violins and 8 violas to the left, and 8 violins and 8 violas to the right. Also 8 separate double basses center. Mixed with Iceni 1 it would be a massive sound. Maybe a slight step away from the low end focus, though, but it would be massive.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Nov 1, 2013)

Just a friendly curious bump for this thread. Any word on how Iceni Redux is coming along chaps?


----------



## Synesthesia (Nov 1, 2013)

Its done! We are just going to do a final pass on it on Monday. I expect we'll then either send out the update Monday night or Tuesday.

:D


----------



## Stephen Rees (Nov 1, 2013)

Synesthesia @ Fri Nov 01 said:


> Its done! We are just going to do a final pass on it on Monday. I expect we'll then either send out the update Monday night or Tuesday.
> 
> :D



Great news! Thankyou


----------



## TSU (Nov 1, 2013)

That's great!


----------



## Walid F. (Nov 1, 2013)

Sweet! Can't wait.


----------



## valexnerfarious (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks alot for this Paul...cant wait...cheers


----------



## valexnerfarious (Nov 5, 2013)

anyone get their update links yet?


----------



## Synesthesia (Nov 5, 2013)

Nearly there ... just sending out the Horns alt mics tonight, Iceni redux tomorrow.

Wow.. we're all knackered! :D


----------



## shapeshifter00 (Nov 5, 2013)

That is great news. Thank you again Spitfire Audio for the awesome work on updating current products for free as well as making new ones. Can't wait :D


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 5, 2013)

2 updates in the next 2 days. Sounds good to me and thanks Spitfire Audio . Looking forward to the sounds in Iceni Redux . I hope the pads are as good as the ones that came in the Loegria Redux. Those were the highlight of the Albion II redux update for me.


----------



## Walid F. (Nov 5, 2013)

wohoo!! Frankly, I'm tired of having to use Iceni on 99% of my projects.. It's time for that 100%!!


----------



## JohnG (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you. Iceni is superb-o-max.


----------



## quantum7 (Nov 6, 2013)

Update today?


----------



## valexnerfarious (Nov 6, 2013)

wondering that myself


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Nov 6, 2013)

I just can't wait for Spitfire to tackle BML trumpets and trombones.


----------



## Synesthesia (Nov 6, 2013)

Its coming..... 

...Tomorrow morning, Christian and I are spending a few more hours this evening on presets for the Synth....


----------



## Ash Ebrahim (Nov 6, 2013)

Awesome... cant wait


----------



## quantum7 (Nov 7, 2013)

Is it tomorrow morning yet?


----------



## valexnerfarious (Nov 7, 2013)

its evening there lol


----------



## Synesthesia (Nov 7, 2013)

Time is always elastic here in London.

The update is finally complete and links are going out now!!


----------



## playz123 (Nov 7, 2013)

Downloaded, and am just about to install. Thank you Spitfire. That completes the three 'Albion' Redux updates....for now.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Nov 7, 2013)

Just got it, can't wait to check it out: thanks so much!


----------



## Walid F. (Nov 7, 2013)

Wooo! Checking this out now :D :D


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Nov 7, 2013)

Remind me Paul why I'd want to download this


----------



## XcesSound (Nov 7, 2013)

Got my email, so excited! Thanks guys for the amazing work!


----------



## stargazer (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks!
:D


----------



## quantum7 (Nov 7, 2013)

Cool! better go check my e-mail for the update.


----------



## Walid F. (Nov 8, 2013)

Very cool update. Thanks for this. 

I have found a few bugs and stuff, but writing them down to your e-mail! Thanks for the awesome development.


----------



## Ryan Scully (Nov 8, 2013)

Awesome update guys - Thanks!!!!



Ryan :D


----------



## ysnyvz (Nov 9, 2013)

Hey Spitfire, thanks for the update.
orchestra and percussion patches load normally, but i get 'This patch was generated by a newer version of application' when i try to load brunel loops and steam band patches and also multis.
i already have kontakt 5.2, is this normal? :?


----------



## doctornine (Nov 9, 2013)

I had the same issue, you need to update Kontakt to V 5.3 ( i think ), just log in NI service centre, tI found I needed a lot of updates.


----------



## ysnyvz (Nov 9, 2013)

ok. thanks


----------



## Stephen Rees (Nov 9, 2013)

Oh. I hope not too many developers are going to start building product updates on the latest version of Kontakt. My understanding is it won't install on OS X 10.6.8, and I don't feel inclined to update to Mavericks (which would then cause a cascade of other updates required to my software) for the moment.


----------



## David Gosnell (Nov 9, 2013)

Stephen Rees @ Sat Nov 09 said:


> Oh. I hope not too many developers are going to start building product updates on the latest version of Kontakt. My understanding is it won't install on OS X 10.6.8, and I don't feel inclined to update to Mavericks (which would then cause a cascade of other updates required to my software) for the moment.



+1 for that - I don't intend to change my practice of allowing each new update to 'bed in' before I switch my studio to a new version. Was really looking forward to trying out the Redux Underbass, but now it will have to wait until next year.

I'd be grateful if you stuck to 6 month old versions in future unless there is a good 'new feature' related reason to use a version that's only been out a couple of weeks.


----------



## Spitfire Audio rep. (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback Stephen and David, I'm taking notes and will make sure to pass it on.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Nov 9, 2013)

Spitfire Audio rep. @ Sat Nov 09 said:


> Thanks for the feedback Stephen and David, I'm taking notes and will make sure to pass it on.



Thanks that is really appreciated. I started a new thread raising the issue because it has a much wider context, and a thread for the excitement of the Iceni Redux release doesn't seem the right place to dwell on it


----------



## David Gosnell (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks Erik!

I know you guys really care about your products and it is that enthusiasm that results in last minute late-night pre-release patch tweaking which I suspect resulted in this issue, which I'm sure wasn't a strategic choice but a result of tweaking on a machine that had just happened to have been updated.

I on the other hand am completely selfish and posted in this thread in the hope that Paul could be persuaded to allow me access to the pre-tweaked versions so I can have a play with them before I've finished my current projects and dare to risk the upgrade myself! 

Cheers,

David.


----------



## Tatu (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks for the update guys! Excellent work as usual!


----------



## playz123 (Nov 9, 2013)

I see no reason to contact Spitfire about this, but was wondering if anyone else had problems Batch Resaving the new instruments? When I tried to do the entire Instrument folder at once, using Kontakt either in standalone mode or as a plug-in in Cubase, Kontakt (latest version) crashed. I then started trying each sub folder on its own and it was at the point it was working on Stephenson's Steam Band that the crashes occurred. So then I tried doing each sub folder on it's own, and again it was something about the SSB files Kontakt didn't like. Finally I achieved success by tackling each sub sub folder on its own. Just curious if anyone else had similar challenges?


----------



## Maestro77 (Nov 9, 2013)

I also can't batch re-save the new Spitfire harp. Crashes Logic every time (also doesn't work in stand-alone). I wonder if it's the same issue?


----------



## Lloyd10 (Nov 9, 2013)

I have the same problem with this Iceni Redux update, many of the patches won't load, and totally agree with Stephen Rees certainly about this update should have included or have been made available for Kontakt 5.2.

I like many others won't be updating Kontakt or my OS (& all the other stuff) yet.

It simply causes way to many headaches, I have a stable system & work to finish.

Also I guess that the forthcoming HZ percussion will need need Kontakt 5.3
to run too??

This could be a real deal breaker for me at present...


----------



## quantum7 (Nov 9, 2013)

I also would like to stay with 5.2 and was disappointed that Spitfire chose to save so many of the patches using 5.3 :(



playz123 @ Sat Nov 09 said:


> I see no reason to contact Spitfire about this, but was wondering if anyone else had problems Batch Resaving the new instruments? When I tried to do the entire Instrument folder at once, using Kontakt either in standalone mode or as a plug-in in Cubase, Kontakt (latest version) crashed. I then started trying each sub folder on its own and it was at the point it was working on Stephenson's Steam Band that the crashes occurred. So then I tried doing each sub folder on it's own, and again it was something about the SSB files Kontakt didn't like. Finally I achieved success by tackling each sub sub folder on its own. Just curious if anyone else had similar challenges?



I've also had aerror and crashes at times when batch-resaving my Spitfire libs- not sure why.


----------



## Astronaut FX (Nov 9, 2013)

Here's some irony for you. I'm fairly certain one of the bugs that Kontakt 5.3 addresses is the random crashes during batch re-saves.


----------



## ETMuz (Nov 9, 2013)

I just recently purchased ICENI but I'm unsure of the process of updating. Do I uninstall first? Do I delete the whole thing and then download Redux? Please advise. I have Mac Pro.


----------



## David Story (Nov 9, 2013)

A set of Kontakt 5.2 patches is welcome. Was looking forward to hearing what you guys had done.


----------



## playz123 (Nov 9, 2013)

ETMuz @ Sat Nov 09 said:


> I just recently purchased ICENI but I'm unsure of the process of updating. Do I uninstall first? Do I delete the whole thing and then download Redux? Please advise. I have Mac Pro.



Just watch Paul's video via the link in the e-mail you received with your download information. He goes through the process step by step.


----------



## Spitfire Audio rep. (Nov 10, 2013)

ETMuz @ Sun Nov 10 said:


> I just recently purchased ICENI but I'm unsure of the process of updating. Do I uninstall first? Do I delete the whole thing and then download Redux? Please advise. I have Mac Pro.



Hi ETMuz, if you haven't found it already, here's the video playz mentioned:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bVf7udsRDA


----------



## Spitfire Audio rep. (Nov 10, 2013)

Concerning batch resave, I'll look into it!

Just a quick question for those of you who experience problems, is this a problem with Spitfire Audio libraries only, or does it happen with other developers libraries as well?


----------



## ysnyvz (Nov 10, 2013)

Spitfire Audio rep. @ Sun Nov 10 said:


> Concerning batch resave, I'll look into it!
> 
> Just a quick question for those of you who experience problems, is this a problem with Spitfire Audio libraries only, or does it happen with other developers libraries as well?



i had same problem with some other libraries, i think it's a problem about kontakt, not libraries


----------



## playz123 (Nov 10, 2013)

Spitfire Audio rep. @ Sun Nov 10 said:


> Concerning batch resave, I'll look into it!
> 
> Just a quick question for those of you who experience problems, is this a problem with Spitfire Audio libraries only, or does it happen with other developers libraries as well?


Maybe once or twice, I had a problem with another developer's library, but in general I've nearly always had batch resave problems with Spitfire ones....and have reported same previously. In the end, I've managed to eventually succeed using every trick I can think of, but there's definitely something different sometimes about Spitfire libraries. On the other hand, I'd never let little things like that influence my high opinion of the libraries themselves.  Once batch resave is successful I'm happy!


----------



## Maestro77 (Nov 10, 2013)

I recently got a new computer and was going through, batch re-saving most of my libraries. I didn't have issues with any other library except SF Harp (still can't get it to work). I also have Albion 1 and SF Percussion and those worked fine. I'm running Kontakt 5.3 on OS10.8.5. Hope this helps.


----------



## ETMuz (Nov 10, 2013)

Ok thank you Playz and Spitfire rep


----------



## TSU (Nov 10, 2013)

For PC users:
Resaved Iceni Redux with no problems.
The last kontakt version never crashed yet while resaving.
Maybe those who have problems should try to fully uninstall kontakt, download kontakt player last version from NI website and then activate it to full version.
There is some bugs in kontakt after updates if they was installed atop of pervious one.
At least I was in the situation and this solution solve the problems for me 
From that point, I have not issues with resaving or any other problems... yet...

To Spitfire Audio:
Amazing update! Thanks, guys  Very apreciated!
I have some suggestions, questions and reports, but I'll better send it through your support system... Big thanks for you hard work!


----------



## playz123 (Nov 10, 2013)

TSU @ Sun Nov 10 said:


> For PC users:
> Resaved Iceni Redux with no problems.
> The last kontakt version never crashed yet while resaving.
> Maybe those who have problems should try to fully uninstall kontakt, download kontakt player last version from NI website and then activate it to full version.
> ...



Good theory, but why do most other libraries save successfully then? Anyway, I know that Spitfire is currently and promptly addressing this little 'inconvenience', so with some additional input hopefully we can determine the cause. I remain optimistic.


----------



## TSU (Nov 10, 2013)

My previous post is not about only the resave problem  But latest version of kontakt has 0 crashes during resaving... I have constant crashes with previous version...
I think the problem is more complex and likely very individual depending on OS and hardware... maybe not  Just a little suggestion to full kontakt reinstallation...


----------



## Spitfire Audio rep. (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi guys,

After some investigation, the batch resave problem is as mentioned previously in the thread something that should be fixed with the Kontakt 5.3 update.

Let me know if updating doesn't solve the problem and we'll take it from there!


----------



## Synesthesia (Nov 11, 2013)

Hold fire temporarily folks.

We *may* have found a way to achieve what we want to achieve in the synth with 5.1 (although there will still be the unfixed K bugs.)

Anyone waiting for that specifically can hold off upgrading for 48h until we know if we can provide a 5.1 alternative.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## quantum7 (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks Paul!


----------



## Synesthesia (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi everyone,

If you re-download the update, and reapply it in exactly the same way, script as well, you should be able to open the patches with 5.1.

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## Stephen Rees (Nov 12, 2013)

Synesthesia @ Tue Nov 12 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> If you re-download the update, and reapply it in exactly the same way, script as well, you should be able to open the patches with 5.1.
> 
> ...



Hi Paul,

What about new purchasers? Do we just buy it, download it and let it install?


----------



## quantum7 (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks Paul! Stuff like that is why I will be a life-long Spitfire customer.


----------



## jtenney (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks, Paul! A question, though: I had used the manual links before, because for some reason the Continuata installer wasn't working for me. I tried to download just the WM0449 and others_v2 files, figuring that I wouldn't need to do the samples again because they wouldn't have changed. But I got a notice that the time period for downloading had expired, which makes sense. I just retried getting the Continuata installer, and found that it had changed, with a choice now between 10.6 and 10.7 and above. Should I just go ahead and try doing a full install, then only transfer the relatively small instrument files to write over for the upgrade? Don't want to waste your bandwidth if I don't have to...

Thanks again, Paul! A class act, you are...

later,
John


----------



## jtenney (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks, Paul! A question, though: I had used the manual links before, because for some reason the Continuata installer wasn't working for me. I tried to download just the WM0449 and others_v2 files, figuring that I wouldn't need to do the samples again because they wouldn't have changed. But I got a notice that the time period for downloading had expired, which makes sense. I just retried getting the Continuata installer, and found that it had changed, with a choice now between 10.6 and 10.7 and above. Should I just go ahead and try doing a full install, then only transfer the relatively small instrument files to write over for the upgrade? Don't want to waste your bandwidth if I don't have to...

Thanks again, Paul! A class act, you are...

later,
John


----------



## jtenney (Nov 12, 2013)

Paul, please ignore my previous post! I thought about the situation, and was able to winkle out how to do it, and all is good. The patches work fine. THANK YOU AGAIN for your effort. And, actually, this whole experience is a wakeup call for me, that maybe being a tech troglodyte is not such a good idea...

cheers,
John


----------



## will_m (Nov 13, 2013)

Are you guys still doing the 25% off voucher with all the Iceni Redux versions? If so how long will that last? hoping to pick up Iceni then either HZ Perc or Albion 1.


----------



## geronimo (Sep 18, 2014)

Many thanks for the 2.1 version Iceni update: it's work fine for the sound but not graphically . Visible https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10629792_947552918595334_1151432994152836953_n.jpg?oh=bedd2d013584b4a313257101fe6693b5&oe=548AC00C&__gda__=1419152564_90276550d1a94a3a3199353b6b0fcf7d (HERE) _


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Sep 18, 2014)

geronimo @ Thu Sep 18 said:


> Many thanks for the 2.1 version Iceni update: it's work fine for the sound but not graphically . Visible https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10629792_947552918595334_1151432994152836953_n.jpg?oh=bedd2d013584b4a313257101fe6693b5&oe=548AC00C&__gda__=1419152564_90276550d1a94a3a3199353b6b0fcf7d (HERE) _



Same graphic glitch here.


----------



## geronimo (Sep 18, 2014)

It may be whether the new features are used ? o/~


----------

